# Bargain Book Finds (August 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the July 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

99 cents



$3.79

If you are a true Lah-de-dah intellectual and word Nazi, or want to pretend to be one, these may be of interest.....


----------



## kelleigh_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

99 cent New Release

Poseidon (#2 in The God Chronicles) by Kamery Solomon

http://www.amazon.com/Poseidon-The-God-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00EBNSBCG/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1375603351&sr=1-2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got an alert from ereaderIQ that Team of Rivals is on sale for $4.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

On Stranger Tides, by Tim Powers, $3.99 $6.83

One i haven't read by a very popular author. Eight-six reviews for four and a half stars.


----------



## smwhite (Jul 4, 2013)

"The Reintegrators" by Will Weisser.

I read this book as a reviewer, and I was blown away. It's really interesting and inventive. If you like scifi/fantasy, you'll love this book. Plus, it's only $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Biography of Nixon by the famous historian, $2.99 $9.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Blessing Way, by Tony Hillerman, $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

City of Dreams: A Novel of Early Manhattan, $1.99 $11.02 at this posting

Looks like a massive (almost 600 pages!) family saga, starting in Nieuw Amsterdam and ending in The Big Apple


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't be buying it for $1.99, and $9.99 is right out, but it may interest someone out there...


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

_Hyperlink from Hell _ is a wild and crazy ride -- and a book I think will become a cult classic. $3.99
http://www.amazon.com/Hyperlink-Hell-Potatos-Afterlife-ebook/dp/B009NY159O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376733488&sr=8-1&keywords=hyperlink+from+hell


----------



## Peta (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello.  Sorry, I'm new here and exploring all KBoards has to offer.  Really excited.  However, in the posts here - specifically the Nixon Book and City of Dreams, there is a much lower price scratched out and a much higher price highlighted.  Each time I clicked on the actual book I was taken to Amazon where it said 'No pricing information available'.  Could someone please explain how this works to me?
Thanks,
Peta


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Peta -- This thread is for books folks find at bargain prices -- defined, for the purposes of this thread, as less than $5.

Sometimes they're only temporarily at that price -- such is the case with the Nixon book.  Claw posted it when it was on special for $2.99; when the price went back up, he came back and updated the price so people browsing after the fact wouldn't be surprised.  

Still, as we suggest in the OP, it's always a good idea to double check the price before clicking because it can change without warning.

I just clicked through, and the price on that one is $7.99 this morning. . . the link is to the US site.  If you're not in the US, it probably won't let you buy it from there which is why it's saying there's no pricing information available.


----------



## Peta (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you, that's very kind.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

John L. Monk's novel, *Kick*, is just $ .99 right now. It's about a guy who kills himself, then keeps getting bumped by the power or powers-that-be into the bodies of serial killers... Sort of a "Dexter" meets "Quantum Leap"! Very well written. Very. Did I say very?


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

I've started this book. First, a killer concept! Second, wonderful prose. You're right, low price, high value - thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## luv4books (Aug 26, 2013)

great fantasy book - bought it when it was $5.99 and now it's $1.99 - well worth the money. The author has a 2nd and 3rd book out in the series. Just bought the 2nd book and will more than likely get the 3rd if I like the 2nd as much as the 1st!

http://www.amazon.com/Hunters-Beginning-Veller-ebook/dp/B00C33OVOI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1377487578&sr=1-1&keywords=hunter%27s+beginning

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Rachel Summer (Apr 7, 2013)

Loving Summer, Love Romance: HarperImpulse Romance FREE SAMPLER

This is a free sampler of the first books published by Harper Collins' new digital imprint.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Going for $4.99 right now


----------



## paigeedward (Dec 14, 2012)

UNTOUCHED by Melody Grace is free. and it was awesome. and she just published her newest book UNAFRAID, which I'm about to read. But seriously FREE--can't get much better than that!
http://www.amazon.com/Untouched-ebook/dp/B00CRFHJAA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377726272&sr=8-1&keywords=untouched+by+melody+grace


----------

